# medieval scalpel



## hellize (Apr 23, 2019)

Good evening girls and boys!





I have a medieval field scalpel to show today.
It has a nice, solid full tang construction, not that some one would actually need to force this baby into making a clean cut on a wounded warrior who's got a splintered lance standing out of his chest after a cavalry assault. Uh... that gash is large enough already!
And the blade's handsome curve also makes the occasional on site battlefield amputation a kind of micro-holiday instead of a gory agony, as its delicate edge skates around the skin, revealing and peeling the muscles and tendons off till the bone's snowy whiteness underneath gets visible. 
Sharpness is the key, my good friend. The only thing easing the horror and pain of such a gruesome but possibly lifesaving act. 
And sharpness does she have!





Her full length is 21.5 cm / 8.5 inch. The edge is 10.5 cm / 4.13 inch long.
The handle is made of bamboo, with copper pins.
I forged the blade of 5160 and L6. It is of san mai construction. The edge is made of 5160. 
The sheath is made of thick cow hide.


----------

